# Chice dilemma



## cwarchc

Now I have a dilemma on my hands:
I have a choice of 2 concerts:
the 1st is Alina Ibragimova playing Prokofiev & Part (one of favourite violinists)
http://tinyurl.com/cb97a6o

the 2nd is Martha Argerich playing Bartok, Shostakovich & Part
http://tinyurl.com/c8j2ptg

I can only afford to go to one, but which one?

Wish I could spell?:lol:


----------



## ptr

I'd go for Argerich, of the two, she being in what must be her last trimester of her career, I'm guessing that the opportunities to hear her live will be less and fewer, whilst Ibragimova is on the other side of the career spectra and You will have plenty of time to catch up with her! My two p. anyway!

/ptr


----------

